# Looking for tug toy



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Does anyone know of any tug toys out there with leather HANDLES - not nylon? The nylon handles hurt my hands when we play tug.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Leather gloves would work.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I've given up! I wear leather gloves for most tug or ball games, ring training (the kind where the dog pulls), and sometimes even when using treats to train if Nikon is REALLY hungry. Today I ripped a finger open pretty bad while doing something with a wire crate so I'll probably glove that hand for everything Nikon related, lol.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I use the bike gloves with the fingers missing these work great to stop the burning and even the dog from missing the toys and getting the finger. 

Weight lifting gloves will also work.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Berg Wanderer
> Weight lifting gloves will also work.


That's what I use.. wouldn't leave home without them any more.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Clean Run has a few: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=29


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomClean Run has a few: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=29


I see some that have the leather in the middle for biting but none with leather handles. Am I missing something?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lauri, the "Ewe tug" and "Sheepy Tail" have a leather handle.

Too bad both look like Nikon would destroy them in about 1.5 minutes.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just wear contractor gloves.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeLauri, the "Ewe tug" and "Sheepy Tail" have a leather handle.
> 
> Too bad both look like Nikon would destroy them in about 1.5 minutes.


Duh! Guess it would help if I had realized there was more than one page of toys. Doh!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lauri, I tried to save the link to "all" rather than just the first page, but when I checked the link in preview it didn't work, so I changed it and hoped you'd notice there were more pages. Probably should have mentioned that.


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

I always like the large Booda Tugs. They have rubber handles and are easy on the hands.

Amazon has a few listed.

Booda Tug Single 

Booda Tug Double


----------



## Ceph (Mar 28, 2007)

****Commercial sales are not allowed on this BB. Please take this private. Thank you, Admin****
~Cate


----------

